# One Eye Cold?



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Just picked up some new birds yesterday to add to the loft. I put the three in quarantine to keep an eye on them before mixing them in. I noticed one poor buddy seems to have an eye cold, perhaps from being pecked on the drive home? The other two seem to be fine, but wanted to make sure this wasn't more serious than I hope it to be. Here's a photo:










This morning it wasn't watery when I went out to check on them, but it looked like this when I went out there a few minutes ago (maybe two hours later). The eye seems pushed in too. Other than this he is alert and responsive.

Any suggestions on how to help him feel better? And since the other two appear to be fine, am I right to assume they are okay to be added into the loft?


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Can anybody help?


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

One eye cold is a name for *respiratory* diseases caused by chlamydia, which often manifest through the bird keeping one (or both) eyes shut.


Your bird seems to have some eye infection, not chlamydia, and needs some antibiotic eye drops. It also can have a viral cause and in this case you don't have what to do but to wait to follow its course and go without medication.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Samys pigeon said:


> Same problem i am suffering now within a week i lost my 2 young birds...
> Pls help n suggest me any kind of medicare for my birds i want to free my birds from one eye cold


What exactly were the symptoms?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

birdbum, he may just have been pecked as you had mentioned. 
They shouldn't be put with the other birds for a month. Some things take time to show, and you want to make sure they aren't carrying anything. It isn't worth your whole loft getting sick with something. This gives you time to worm them and see what else they may need.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

AndreiS said:


> What exactly were the symptoms?


There aren't any other than the eye is always half shut and it is pushed into the side of his head. When you look at him straight on, the left side of his face is completely flat, unlike other birds where their eyes bulge out. I can post a photo tomorrow when I get a chance.

I have been monitoring them the past 5 days and the only thing that seems to be wrong is the eye. I think he might be blind because when I went to pick him up earlier, he didn't seem to see my hand until he turned his face. He is part of a pair and he is very active with his mate, dancing and cooing, &tc. They are very alert and since they have been on the front porch, I hear them all of the time talking to each other.


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Just an update incase anybody was wondering... I determined that he is blind. I am assuming he was like that before I received him. He must have been pecked prior to getting him, but I missed it when I picked them up. He is beautiful and healthy otherwise.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

One eye cold is unlikely in Florida ,and the eye does not look that watery, he prolly just scratched it in the travel. Most clear up on their own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

One eye cold can be anywhere, as it is usually caused by a peck or injury to the eye, then bacteria gets involved. Or it could be caused by respiratory infection. That can happen anywhere, even in Fla. It isn't caused from the cold. Usually bacteria or blocked sinus. There are drops for it.


----------

